# Kick backs



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Most of us have had a kick back maybe even two. Usually the wood goes sailing across the the shop, hopefully not through a window, loosing it self behind something or lost in a box of wood. Well let me set the stage, about 6 weeks ago I was setting up to run a daddo cut, thus the is guard off. That morning I had gleaned some nice pieces of oak from some throw away furniture. As I was setting up the datto I grabbed a piece of oak 6"x8"x1"thick to check the fit of the shelf in the datto being cut. I was using my Gripper and a second push paddle in my left hand keeping both hands away from the blade, learned my lesson there, well the gripper began to slide across the top on the finish that was still there. The Gripper has a handy little stop at the rear to catch the end of the piece being cut but I had never used it because I keep repositioning the gripper as the wood progresses through the cut, by the way it now lives on the gripper just turned up when not in use and I had never needed it before or since.

Well here I was stretched out keeping to the left as far as possible when I ran out of gripper before I ran out of wood in the blade and it let fly. I would like to report that it sailed through the window and hit my neighbors house, or that I am still looking for it but that is not the case. I was hit one other time when I first started woodworking and it hurt but that is not the case here, it was more like being punched than anything else. Shut the saw down and picked up the oak that was at my feet and checked things out, just a little redness just under the rib cage and up for about 4" that was all, right? No. BTW I wanted to just shut the saw off but knew if I let go with either hand it would kick back, the old "Catch 22".

As the day progressed I began to not feel well and by 9Pm was hurting pretty bad and my abdomen was swelling so we went to the Hospital. Bottom line I had received a major blow causing a Hematoma, internal bleeding, and had lost about a unit of blood into my abdomen. All the vital organs were undamaged, it could have been bad, and the mussel was badly bruised and swollen.

I have made several adjustments, the gripper is one but the other is a foot "kill" switch ( used ONLY to kill the saw) that I have used more than once since. Pic 1 (BTW the mounting board is the one that hit me, and yes I added the walnut, you know me.) I will "almost" never run a small finished piece using the gripper plane it first.

Always follow up on a serious kick back, you may not see the damage, it could have torn my liver or some other organ.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

The painful lessons are the ones most remembered. Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> The painful lessons are the ones most remembered. Glad it wasn't worse.


Most cabinet saws have the switch placed at hip level. With a small hip check, my saw turns off.

BTW - I guess a Saw Stop wouldn't help with this type of situation.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

On this Ridgid 3650 the switch is to the right edge of the saw with the fence where it was the switch was to the right of the fence.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Jerry,

A Gripper #2 and a micro jig splitter would be 2 very good additions as well. I am beginning to think that table saw has a serious dislike for you. :fie:

Glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

Glad that you are OK, I have posted hold down jig many times, I use it on my table saw and I will not use a table saw without it in place, it's so good I can take my hands off the stock and it will stay in place, kick backs are a thing of the pass for me with hold down jig in place..it's so easy to make ,I got the tip off from the boys Bob R. and Rick R of the RWS show..

====


----------

